# WANTED:  CS Jr. Statesman II



## PrivatePens (Feb 25, 2008)

If anybody wants to undertake it - I would love to see a group buy for the Craft Supplies Jr. Statesman II.  If we could get to 100 the savings would be substantial.


----------



## rlharding (Feb 25, 2008)

Why don't you do it Syd?


----------



## Dario (Feb 25, 2008)

Ruth,

I am not sure but there was a discussion ages ago where Jeff mentioned that he will review the criteria for someone to host a group buy.  It is more for our members protection.  Imagine if someone joins and host a group buy then disappear with all the money.  Group buy can reach several thousands of dollars easy.

Again, not sure if Jeff incorporated that already in the rules/guidelines.


----------



## rlharding (Feb 26, 2008)

Dario, thanks for the information.  Recently a lot of people have posted that they were going to run a GB.  I had no idea there was a process to follow. Neither would I ever dream that one of the members would run off with the money.


----------



## bosipipes (Feb 26, 2008)

FYI. I would be interested.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd be interested in a CSUSA group purchase, but I'm more interested in Jr Gent IIs than Jr Statesman IIs.  If the group buy allowed us to choose from a number of kits, I'd be all over it in a pretty big way.


----------



## Monty (Feb 26, 2008)

CS does allow for mixed styles to reach the magic number.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 26, 2008)

Din't you know???

Kent4Him spends weeks vacationing in Hawaii, drops by to do a group buy, then he's off to the next vacation-spot.

He makes a fortune breaking even!!!


----------



## Dario (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Din't you know???
> 
> ...



LOL

A group buy is a torture to the host especially at the magnitude he does it.  I don't think he gets thanked enough for his efforts.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> ...I am not sure but there was a discussion ages ago where Jeff mentioned that he will review the criteria for someone to host a group buy....


I didn't know that either.  I've done several group buys over the past year and no one said a word.  Maybe it's just my trusting face.


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 26, 2008)

I would be interested in participating (as a buyer), especially in light of the information that styles can be mixed and matched.

You wouldn't want me to host, though, as I'm in Canada and the duties/taxes would be murder, thus jacking up the cost and most likely negating the 25% savings for 100 or more units. [B)]

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Jeff finds you in the "Forbes 500", he let's you slide by.[8D][8D]


----------



## follow3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I would be in for some Jr Gents II

Steve


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 27, 2008)

If you guys can wait and still want to, Linda and I will set up another group buy this weekend to run for a week.  Be thinking about what you want.  Kit prices will be 25% off list and the 24K kits are not discounted.  Look for a post Friday evening or Saturday morning.

Mike & Linda


----------



## jeff (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Ruth,
> 
> ...


I've always encouraged people to be comfortable with the credentials of the person running a buy, but there is no approval process. I think you all have a healthy skepticism and do a great job of vetting people who want to run a buy, solicit donations, ask for charity, etc.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 27, 2008)

Where'd we put those feathers and all that tar?????


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll get my rope and horse.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would like to be in this buy!!!!!!!![^][^]  Johnnie, did you mean detcord and an horse![8D]


----------



## PrivatePens (Feb 29, 2008)

Mike and Linda - THANKS!!!

Looking forward to this group buy.


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 29, 2008)

Count me in too!


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm in for a couple also. 

And detcord is fun Mike, but sometimes a good rope is best for certain things. I personally have a preference to using my hands. Rope burn hurts, detcord burns don't.[}]


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 1, 2008)

I will probaly get some also.


----------



## warreng8170 (Mar 1, 2008)

I would be in for a several Jr. Gent II's and at least 1 Jr. Statesman II

-warreng


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 1, 2008)

Folks in short order we will be posting the CSUSA group buy.  Linda is working on the list now.

Mike


----------

